
HP says its new ultra-thin laptop will out-innovate Apple - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/4/11359566/hp-apple-ultrathin-laptop-macbook-innovation-competition
======
drallison
If this is HP's big over-the-top innovation and Apple killer and luxury
offering, they are likely to be disappointed.

